# World of Kulan Art Thread (Updated: Aug 27/22)



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to use this thread as the place that I showcase various art that has been done for World of Kulan by others here at EN World. Some of these images will be familiar to some of you while others might not be recognizable.

In some cases, I've altered the art slightly to increase brightness or change the images contrast.

Also, this thread will be where I ask for any additional requests for World of Kulan. The thread is also an open challenge thread for all artists who wish to flex their artistic muscle by creating a scene based on my World of Kulan story hour or creating other original art based on my various threads scattered across EN World. (I'll post some links in a minute so that those interested don't have to hunt for them.)

I'm always interested in see how others would interpret my campaign world, so this thread is a free-for-all thread where almost anything goes. (Within the normal limits of EN World's Eric's Grandma Rule!)

Anyway, I hope the art that is posted here inspires both the fantasy artists and art fans of EN World.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

First up is the Tree Troll done by ml3. He did this image as part of his FREE Home Brew Monster Art thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Next up is an original sketch done by John O'Conner (a.k.a. Kip the Bold) back when the character request thread was young. Another EN Worlder, at the time, colored the image for me as well. Here's the original image...




And here's the colored version...




These two images were the first interpretation of Dabuk and Bactra, and the images have shaped how I see the two characters almost as much as how my friends played them.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's an image done based on an event that happened in my story hour. You can read about it here.





The Companions first meet Salisan Marg​
This image was created by Babette Thompson.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Babette did another image for me as well. It was inspired by a reptilian elf creature I created as part of the old Humanoids + Templates = Fun thread. Ah, good times.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

ml3 had his own thread for a while but the link I have for it doesn't seem to work anymore. [EDIT] I found it: http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...ng/87720-ml3s-free-home-brew-monster-art.html

Anyway, not ony did the Tree Troll image for me, he did the following image of my winged goblins, which I call the Baklath.




These nasty little, flying goblins can be found all over Kulan and considered pests. However, when in large groups, they can be a menace too.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

ml3 also did this crazy image based on a templated monster I called the Chulataur! 




This beastie wasn't original intended for World of Kulan but after ml3 did such an awesome image I decided to make them official.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's another image done based on a section of my story hour. It was done by Malessa.




It is based on a soliloquy I did for one of the characters, Jeddar Silversun. I did a soliloquy for each character but it was the one for Jeddar that inspired Malessa the most.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread would never be complete within the artwork that Daniel Schenström did for me. He an I have known each other quite some time now; although, I don't get the chance to talk to him as much.

Daniel has his own website called Griffin Design. Make sure you check out the link. 

Anyoen who has browsed through my Lands of Harqual thread has seen the main peice of art he did for Kulan. H had intended for it to be a "world view" image but I found it was more appropriate as "continent view" image for Harqual.

​
Daniel also did artwork for my other continents as well. The image below is one he did for Janardûn and it is my second favorite.

​
My third favorite is the image he did for Kanpur. Specifically, he did the following image based on Kulan's far east, which includes unique elves and tortles as well as the races from OA.

​


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Daniel also did a sketch for the Fallenlands. He was only able to do it as a rough sketch but I like it anyways. Now I just have to figure out what the name of the elevated city is going to be called.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a slightly different version of the Psionic Knights image...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is some of his pre-sketch work for the images I've already posted.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, moving on to another artist. Acquana (a.k.a. JL Jones) was a mainstay here at EN World for many years. However, for reasons best not mentioned here, she doesn't update her old art threads anymore.

Anyway, she did three sketches for me as part of her threads. The first one she did was of a variant centaur called a Zebranaur.




The second image is of an NPC from the southern part of the Lands of Harqual. The character's name is Anders Carrin.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a third image that Acquana did on her old, retired thread.




The character is named Carl Tigerstorm and anyone who has read my story hour know about this NPC. Carl is Dabuk Tigerstorm's grandfather. (I had originally meant for this to be Dabuk's father, Garth, but I didn't feel the image was beefy enough. Still, the image makes a great representation of Carl instead.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's an image done by an artist I only know/knew as "Smoke&Mirrors."




Kitts are species of half-halflings/half-catmen.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are two other images that John O'Connor did for me as part of his thread. These two characters (Jason of the Dark and Marie Goldmane) are part of an adventuring group known as the Fallow's Cross Adventurers.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's another one of the Companions. His name is Mesik Tindertwig. This character has changed a lot since this image was drawn. (In truth, the character "changed" years ago but I held back that backstory from my Lands of Harqual thread for some time.)




This image was done by Chain Lightning as part of The EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

A lot of artwork has been done for World of Kulan by so many artists that I sometimes forget who has done images for my campaign world.

These next three images (including the next post) are a few of those. I'm not sure when te EN World member named veinglory did these images but I do, now, know the person's full name.

_Emily Veinglory_ once had has her own website; however, she seems to be more of a writer than an artist, now. She is from New Zealand but lives in Illinois.

The two images below are definitely different than a lot of the art I've inspired from other artists. They are more abstract, I guess.




I have a unique centaur race for the Lands of Harqual that aren't found anywhere else on the world.

These centaurs live in arctic climes and cannot physically travel south past the Great Expanse (the continent's desert). If they do, they disappear without a trace. Some powerful, unknown magical force prevents them from crossing the desert.

It is a mystery.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is the third image that Emily did for me. It is another unique race only found on Harqual.

Elves of the Expanse (or desert elves) aren't related to the other elves of the continent and they have shorter lifespans that silver or forest elves. They are wild and highly emotional and worship their own unique deity.
_________________________________________


----------



## love.christine (Jan 21, 2009)

Lots of good stuff here. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 22, 2009)

The next four images are by an artist known here on EN World as bobacus. The first image showcases another member of the Tigerstorm Family. Crystal Tigerstorm is the daughter of Garth Tigerstorm and the half-sister of Dabuk Tigerstorm.

She often spends a great deal of time living amongst and adventuring with the Companions but she doesn't consider herself o be officially one of them. Still, they can usually count on her when a crisis arises.


​


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 22, 2009)

The next two characters are members of the Fallow's Cross Adventurers. The first one is of Danal Blackeagle. His nickname is "Wind Walker" due to a magical item he keeps with him at all times.

The second image is another version of Jason of the Dark. Jason is one of my favorite FCA characters so I'm always looking for a new vision of the character by artists.

bobacous did a great job on these two. The one of Danal is one of my favorite NPCs images for my campaign.



​


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 22, 2009)

This last picture done by bobacus is of a character named Naviia Silversun. She is a member of a young group of heroes known as the Rapid Riders.

​


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 22, 2009)

The next series of renderings are by another one of EN World's own, Hand of Evil. The four images below are of several members of the Companions. The one below is of Bactra Redwind.




Next, we have the first character render he did for me. Dabuk Tigerstorm (not to mention the other Companions) is an iconic character for the World of Kulan.




Third, is another version of Crystal Tigerstorm. This is my favorite image of her.




And finally the last image below is of Jeddar Silversun.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2009)

I just realized that I attributed the above images to the wrong artist. Sorry about that, Hand of Evil.  

Anyway, here's another he did using the Jeddar figure. It wasn't done specifically for me but I'm adding it here anyway.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2009)

This sketch was done by Meatboy. He's becoming a regular here in the Art Gallery forum. He's the first to take a crack at the PCs that were part of my Shackled City campaign.




_Order of the Silver Hand_​


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2009)

I figure that it would be a good idea to add my Mirrored Cosmology diagrams that I created to this thread as well. I did these some time ago when the Mirrored Cosmology was still only associated with the World of Kulan. Therefore, the diagrams have "Kulan Cosmology" on them instead of "Mirrored Cosmology."

Here is my Inner Planes diagram. I'll post the Outer Planes diagram in a minute.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 13, 2009)

after a few years I'm finally dustin off the art stuff & tryin to put penil to paper

So, robert, do you have the templated creatures(the old thread) put on a compiled file?
I always enjoyed that thread(sigh.....)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2009)

NarlethDrider said:


> after a few years I'm finally dustin off the art stuff & tryin to put penil to paper
> 
> So, robert, do you have the templated creatures(the old thread) put on a compiled file?
> I always enjoyed that thread(sigh.....)



See here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/homebrews/102804-knightfalls-world-kulan-monster-compilations.html

And here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/homebr...read-v-3-5-monsters-updated-sept-09-08-a.html


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is another sketch done by Meatboy. This one is of the winged goblins known as The Baklath.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

The next group of images were all done by steeldragons. He has his own art thread -- Steel Dragons' Art.

These first two are of a tauric race called "Dracovaran." This race can be found anywhere on Kulan and, as a people, is dedicated to the protection of the Balance.

 ​


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

These next two show Steel Dragons interpretation of a race of desert-dwelling elves that have a large presence in the Great Expanse, the largest desert on the continent of Harqual.

His vision of this race is very interesting and has made me think about what I want Elves of the Expanse to truly look like. However, their are different clans, so I could see some variations in dress and mannerisms.

 ​


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

These last few sketches by steeldragons are of the PCs from my Order of the Silver Hand campaign. His interpretation of these characters enhance the sketch that Meatboy did of the Order.

 

 ​


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2010)

Steel Dragon's latest desert elf incarnation...

​


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 20, 2010)

Getting a lil' low on the screen. 

Bump.

PS: Jeeeez my latest sketch was kind on the _HUUUGE_ side. lol. Should I send you a scaled down version, Rob?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 25, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Getting a lil' low on the screen.
> 
> Bump.
> 
> PS: Jeeeez my latest sketch was kind on the _HUUUGE_ side. lol. Should I send you a scaled down version, Rob?



That would be good.


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 28, 2010)

*Desert Elves - Resize*

Here you go, KF.

You can delete the giant version now. lol.

Make loading/viewing this page a lot easier. 

Sorry. I had no ide it was such a large scan.

--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's another image that @Meatboy did for me. This spelljamming race is known as a star gnome. MB's interpretation was right on target for this unique race.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 17, 2021)

Fixed the image links.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

I've recently discovered Night Café Studio and have begun generating AI artwork through that web site. It is a very useful tool for creating imagery for my various campaign settings, but it will likely be World of Kulan that will get the most AI art designs for it. I started with the idea of making artwork for Harqual's various cities and I started with the one city I'm a bit obsessed about right now, Cirrus.

Here is my creator profile: Knightfall1972 - User on NightCafe Creator


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

While that turned out really great, the other city design I wanted to make right away was for my homebrewed version of Waterdeep, which is called Deepwater, The Shining City, in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

I liked that so much that I decided to create another set with four different options: *Visions of Deepwater!*


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

All of this is being generated through Night Café's new stable diffusion option, which just got added to the sight's AI art generators.

Here is another stable design of a silver dragon.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

Before the stable diffusion option went online, the web site had two main text-to-image options, coherent and artists. The coherent generator is a great for designs more real-to-life designs, but unlike with stable, it has a bit of a learning curve to get really good results. Still, it has the option of adding a starter image to help.

This next city is a coherent design that was based on photograph I took of Edmonton's River Valley. The city is known as Ambris, City at the Pines.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

Stable is great for designing characters. Much more so than coherent. With coherent, the faces, limbs, and features can sometime turn out warped. With the stable option, it is easier to get great NPC or deity artwork. The first character I wanted to create is the leader of the Pantheon of the North, Cronn!

*Cronn, Grandfather of the North Gods*


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

I also generated an image of his twisted rival, Hiisi the Earthfiend, who is trapped on Carceri.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2022)

That's all for now. I'm also going to try to get the stable diffusion generator to create great images of my homebrewed character races and monsters. 

*Edit:* If there comes a point where I manage to earn enough credits through the web sites various badges, I might take a crack at doing some of the characters in the old free character art request thread... sort of to give back to all those who participated in that thread back in the day.

However, I have A LOT of personal design goals to work on first.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm getting better using the stable diffusion option on Night Cafe. Here is my best result, so far.

*Aureus Canis (Final Version)*​


----------

